# How This Console Generation Has Revolutionized Gaming



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

James Pinnell of IGN AUS. wrote a good article on how the PS3,360 and Wii has changed the face of gaming as we know it, give it a read it's worth it IMO.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

Interesting article, and I agree with everything it says. I'm looking forward to the next step too. Project Natal and head tracking are a couple of the features I hope live upto the hype and become mainstream.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

It is interesting, but where do we go from here.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

I think they are only starting to push the limits of the consoles. 

I think that the next gen units will have way more processor power, run cooler, way more gpu power, and enough memory to integrate into your home as a media server. (even more than the current equipment)

I think that they will also be 3d capable.

I also have a feeling that the 1080P resolution will be a hinderance to the next gen consoles...if theres a push for 4k resolution I think its gonna come from the gaming industry...and tv manufactuers will listen because these things sell.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*



SQCherokee said:


> I think they are only starting to push the limits of the consoles.
> 
> I think that the next gen units will have way more processor power, run cooler, way more gpu power, and enough memory to integrate into your home as a media server. (even more than the current equipment)
> 
> ...


I agree that the next gen consoles should be on another level in terms of processor power and GPU power,but from what I have read in gaming forums and other A/V circles not to many people are going to be jumping on the 3D train any time soon.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

The biggest problem for me with consoles is not really the graphics. When it come to games like RTS games the real limitations start to show. Limited effects, unit caps, choked viewpoints and an interface thats is less than flexible makes the console experience pointless for me and a no go. Even if you toned the graphics down a lot, you still coldnt experience something like ArmA, its just too large for a console to handle.

If they beef up the RAM, start to include fully capable CPU's, and allow support for additional input devices I think it would go a long way to pushing consoles beyond what they are now, even if the graphics didnt take a huge step up. Shiney characters and detailed environments are great, but when its on a limited scale your restricting the experiences you can deliver, and I think thats the main area that needs to be improved upon from this point forward.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

I hope Sony and Microsoft read what you wrote, because that my friend would go a long way to making almost every console gamers dream come true. If they go ahead and do this get ready to:spend:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

Tell me about it . I actually used to spend a lot more on gaming than I do now, so there is lost revenue. Ironically, as the rest of the world is noticing gaming more and more, Ive grown beyond it a bit and I'm waiting for it to catch up, rather than using my HT funding to run a top spec rig.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

I got my 360 as payment for fixing someones van...I prefer console over upgrading a pc presently...the pc world is changing way to fast to keep up. Used to be that you could upgrade and it would last you 3-5 years. Now it seems you are lucky to make it 90 days before the new game you want requires you to upgrade.

Pre sales for Modern Warfare 2 is a great example of this shift. several million copies for the 360 just preordered through game stop...come on thats a huge shift. 

I think that many people like my self in this climate can't afford to constantly upgrade their computer rigs any more.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

The ps3 update will make it 3d capable for movies as well as games. When everything is standardized I would be more than happy to try things out in 3d on occasion. Motion sickness could put a lot of people off though.

The only thing revolutionary about new consoles is that I no longer have to be hunched over at the computer if I want to game. I am unimpressed with the wii but maybe natal will be what it should have been. I rarely play now that video games = play army. Strategy or adventures games are still fun but they are a needle in a haystack. As games become more like movies I notice the play time to be decreasing. I was thinking of picking up bioshock 2 or uncharted 1 but after I see they have 15 hours or less of core game play I lost interest.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

When I started MW1 I noticed it was divided up into acts.
I honestly thought I was finishing the first act when the end credits came up...
I had never finished a game in only 4 hours.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*



Moonfly said:


> Interesting article, and I agree with everything it says. I'm looking forward to the next step too. Project Natal and head tracking are a couple of the features I hope live up to the hype and become mainstream.



IIRC, Project Natal is a flop. Again, that's just from my memory, so I could be completely wrong, but I could have sworn that I saw somehwere that it isn't going to happen. What was project Natal anyways? I can't remember :hissyfit:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: How This Console Generation Has Revolutionised Gaming*

This is what project Natal suppose to be, but we will have to wait and see if it can do these things.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ares said:


> This is what project Natal suppose to be, but we will have to wait and see if it can do these things.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_txF7iETX0


That looks pretty cool, but it seems like it will be extremely expensive for them to sell it. But, they will probably find a way. Would that be just for 360? Or would it go for all consoles that can support it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just for 360 that one as its M$'s baby, and most of the work will be in the software rather than hardware I think. Ive not heard anything of it being cancelled yet, and hopefully the news on the XBL update to add in new features is a sign its getting closer. Autumn update anyone?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony is working on something similar but I haven't heard what it will be called or when they plan on releasing it. Sony will be doing a Demo at GDC in San Francisco on March 11th, the Wii started this whole motion control campaign.


----------

